# Mobile home/RV park Spacing



## DuaneW (May 19, 2017)

If I have a understanding between RV and Mobile homes there should be 20 feet clearance for a fire separation. Am i wrong I could not find a code other then Fire Department Access, that came close.


----------



## cda (May 19, 2017)

Not sure in your area how mobile homes are governed ??

Are you asking space between two trailers

Space between rv and mobile home

Or access roads??


----------



## DuaneW (May 19, 2017)

It would be space between two trailers.


----------



## cda (May 19, 2017)

Not a mobile home person

Might be a building code item

Or zoning

Should have asked is this for existing or new trailers coming in or new park development


----------

